# Most Populous City You have Visited?



## Smileyface (Oct 7, 2002)

Sao Paulo
London
Hong Kong
Sydney
Melbourne


----------



## Carrera (May 29, 2006)

I just got back from a 4 day trip to NYC. My first time. We went to Statue of Liberty, 86th floor of Empire State, Ellis Island, Today Show, Twin Towers Memorial, Time Square, Phantom of the Opera, House of Wax, and more. It was a lot of fun and I took a lot of photos. I was sad to come back. :fiddle:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Moscow (near 18 million)
Istanbul 15 million


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

Los Angeles
London


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Paris


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

Paris
London
Madrid

......
Lyon Munich Marseille Antalya


----------



## ferrari_fan (Jan 20, 2006)

Mumbai
New Delhi


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Just Amsterdam & Rotterdam, but I'll visit Paris & Rome soon.


----------



## Bikaner (Jan 11, 2005)

New Delhi (14 million)
Kolkata (13 million)
Singapore (4.5 million)
Sydney 
Melbourne


----------



## razzor (May 26, 2006)

Mexico City
Houston
Toronto


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Istanbul
London
Berlin


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

New York City.


----------



## nothingman (Jul 3, 2005)

London (of course)

For metro area...

Los Angeles
San Francisco


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Rio
London
Paris


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

Shanghai
Beijing
Hong Kong
Moscow
London


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

NY
LA
Cairo
London
Paris
Chicago
Bangkok
HK
Washington
Toronto


----------



## SNL (Jun 16, 2005)

1) Mexico City
2) Los Angeles
3) Chitown


----------



## raksasa sundek (Mar 3, 2006)

London
Los Angeles
Tokyo (just the airport, does it count? :lol: )
Paris
Jakarta
Bangkok 
Manila
Hong Kong


----------



## Dare to Love (Jun 3, 2006)

Gloucester
Inverness
Peterborough


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Sao Paolo.... a cool 19 million souls


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

bombay too many people!


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

New York
Shanghai
Los Angeles


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

tokyo, new york and london...in that order.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

1. New York
2. Los Angeles
3. Chicago
4. Philadelphia
5. Detroit


----------



## Toronto_boise (Apr 6, 2006)

Saigon.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

NYC. I really wanna go to Tokyo.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Tokyo.


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

Cairo
Istanbul
London
Berlin
Birmingham
Budapest
Bucharest
Munich


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

1. Los Angeles
Here (san diego)
2. Seattle
3. Vancouver
4. Las Vegas


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Skybean said:


> I knew this thread would get tonnes of posts. The fact is that people like showing off where they've been.


Couldn't agree more. Let me remind you my list:

1 - New York
2 - São Paulo
3 - Rio de Janeiro
4 - Cairo
5 - London
6 - Bangkok
7 - Paris
8 - Madrid
9 - Berlin
10 - Phnom Penh


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

RP1 said:


> 3. Chicago


the guy said, visited!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

tigs said:


> the guy said, visited!


I have visited, and lived.


----------



## Brissy4me (May 3, 2006)

Sydney - 4.5m people
Melbourne - 3.5m people


----------



## KamikazeTaxi (May 16, 2005)

(Not too sure about population order...)
Toykyo
Beijing
London
Bangkok
Hong Kong
Osaka
Sydney
Singapore
Melbourne
Vancouver


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Mumbai
Delhi
London
Paris
Chennai
Ahmedabad
Toronto


----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

Sadly... I think Sydney is the largest city I have ever been to.

Its very beautiful I might add.


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

RP1 said:


> I have visited, and lived.


that only means, you dont live in chicago


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Top 5*


*New York City*
*Los Angeles*
*Toronto*
*San Diego*
*Panama City*


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

1. Beijing
2. Hong Kong
3. Guangzhou


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

London


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

City proper? Or what?

Probably LA, Tokyo, Hong Kong.

I'm not sure how many ppl are in KL, Singapore, and Bangkok


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

Mexico City
NYC


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

manila
tokyo
ny ct


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Tokyo
Mexico City (airport)
Hong Kong - for density


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

my City: Mexico city, but i visited London in 2004


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Cairo


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Chennai (Madras)
Delhi
London
Paris


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

New York
Buenos Aires
Rio de Janeiro
Chicago
Santiago
Boston


----------



## Blindfold (Jan 22, 2006)

Tokyo
Shanghai
London
Los Angeles
Paris


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

technically the largest city ive visited is.....Los Angeles, since I live in NYC.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

My Top 3:

1) Tokyo
2) NYC
3) LA


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

New York City


----------



## nashcode (Oct 28, 2005)

Chennai (8 mil)
Bombay (18 mil)
Manila (12 mil)


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Mexico City
New York
London
Berlin
Barcelona
Budapest
Vienna
Puebla

Excluding cities I've just been driving through or been at the airport.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

New York City
...followed by Denver


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

London and New-York.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

1) London
2) Toronto (teehee)
3) Montreal


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Istanbul
London
Paris
Cairo

I think that's in order...


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

London and Paris.


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Kuala Lumpur and Hong Kong....


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

1. New York
2. London
3. Hong Kong
4. Madrid
5. Frankfurt


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Most populated as urban areas were New York City, Paris and London.


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

I supposed I like big cities because I have lived in:

Mexico City
New York City 
Paris
and now I live in Houston (4th largest city ib the US)

I also have visited other large cities like

Tokyo / Yokohama
Osaka
London
Sao Paolo
Rio de Janeiro
Buenos Aires
Los Angeles
Dallas and most of the other large U.S. cities

Gotta like big cities!


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

1. Toronto, ON
2. Montreal, QC
3. Ottawa, ON
4. Washington, DC (including Arlington, VA) 
5. Hamilton, ON 
6. Mississauga, ON
7. Pittsburgh, PA
8. London, ON 
9. Buffalo, NY
10. Syracuse, NY


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

So far:
(I'm an Australian)
Manila
Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane
and various other Australian cities under 1,000,000.

My list from May onwards this year in order:

London
Paris
Manila
Madrid
Rome
Barcelona
Singapore
Sydney
and the rest


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Mexico City, Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Singapore etc


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Tokyo, Mumbai, New York City, London, Paris, Dhaka, Kolkata


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

1 Toronto
2 Seattle
3 Vancouver
4 Edmonton
5 Calgary

sad list i know

im hoping to add hong kong or tokyo to the list within a few years


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

Mumbai, india.

I have visited many Chinese cities but I feel Mumbai is much more populous than all of them. US and European cities should not be included in the most populous list, even New York is like nothing in terms of population density compared to Mumbai.


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

Bangkok, London, Paris, Rome, Barcelona, Budapest


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

i'km not sure but i think they are...

london 
paris
guayaquil
madrid
rome
barcelona


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Mine, by order of population:

1. Tokyo.
2. Mexico City.
3. São Paulo.
4. New York.
5. Cairo.
6. Los Angeles.
7. Buenos Aires.
8. Rio de Janeiro.
9. Istanbul.
10. Moscow.
:wink2:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Paris or the Ruhr (don't know which is bigger).


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

In no order: Caïro, Los Angeles, London and Paris


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

The ones with more than 5 MM people in the Metro area.

São Paulo
Rio
Buenos Aires
Lima
London
Caracas
Madrid
Paris
Santiago


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Chicago  (I've been 3-4, and each time, it becomes harder and harder to leave!)


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

Tokyo - Seoul -NYC


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I have been to Tokyo once. Second biggest was probably New York.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Mumbai.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

1. Paris
2. Berlin
3. Barcelona
4. Hamburg
5. Prague


urban areas:

1. Randstad
2. Rhine-Ruhr
3. Upper Silesia
4. Rhine-Main
5. Greater Lille


----------



## Minor (Mar 10, 2007)

Istanbul ... it's to big for one continent :nuts:


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Istanbul, London, Damascus


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

London


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

New York
Los Angeles
Paris
Istanbul
Athens


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

London, although I will visit all mega cities in the world in the future.


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

Athens and Vienna :cheers:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Jakarta
London
Kuala Lumpur


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Not in order.

1. NYC
2. Mexico City
3. Paris
4. Buenos Aires
5. LA


----------



## tereresazo (Mar 22, 2007)

1. Sao Paulo, 18 mill
2. Buenos Aires, 12 mill
3. Santiago, London, Paris (around 5mill each i think)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

>10 million

Tokyo
Mexico City
Shanghai
New York
Los Angeles
Cairo
Istanbul

5-10 million

Hong Kong
Beijing
London
Paris
Bangkok
Guangzhou
Xi'an

3-5 million

Sydney
Singapore
Chicago
Melbourne
Yokohama
Berlin
Madrid
Alexandria
Casablanca
Athens
Osaka
Rome


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

tokio
shangai
new york
yokohama
osaka
sao paulo
buenos aires
madrid


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

new york


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

New York is the only really big city I've been to.

Shame it's only #12 now.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Probably São Paulo, Brazil. Other big cities I visited are New York, Hong Kong, Peking, and Guangzhou.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

1) Tokyo
2) Manila
3) Los Angeles
4) Seoul
5) Vancouver

Seoul, Seattle, San Francisco, Las Vegas


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Largest driven through - NYC

Largest set foot in and walked around - Chicago.

Mike


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

London, Lahore


----------



## jarekles (Aug 24, 2006)

Warszawa

Praha

Berlin


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

1. Shanghai 21.5 million
2. Istanbul 18 million (unofficial pop.)
3. Cairo 17 million
4. Hong Kong-Shenzhen 17 million
5. Beijing 15 million
6. London 11 million
7. Paris 10 million

the busiest city was Hong Kong (of course), the biggest feeling city was London, but probably because I live there and know the whole central areas, whereas some other cities (eg Istanbul) I confined myself in the tourist ghettoes. Cairo came across as huge too, which it was.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The really large cities I've visited include Shanghai, New York, London, Beijing, Moscow, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Wuhan, Bangkok, Paris...etc.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

São Paulo.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Mexico City and NY!


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

New York, the only.

Other cities: Bogotà and Caracas...


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Adding Buenos Aires to my list.
Just got back from there - it is huuuuge.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Istanbul :O


----------



## Marcelim (Jun 28, 2006)

Tokyo, Osaka, Sao Paulo.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Sao Paulo


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Metro Manila and London.


----------

